# Pronúncia do dígrafo sc em Portugal



## Macunaíma

Eu queria saber dos membros portugueses se a pronúncia do dígrafo sc como x é comum a *todos *os sotaques de Portugal? Existe algum que o pronuncie como ss? 

Outra: como fica a pronúncia do sç como em algumas formas do verbo _descer_, por exemplo -- _desça, desçamos_?


----------



## Carfer

Quanto à primeira pergunta, honestamente, não sei. Pelo que me toca e pelo que toca às pessoas que me rodeiam, tanto quanto me apercebo, separamo-los em dois sons. Por exemplo em 'as/censão, as/cender', '_as_' tem o mesmo som do artigo definido _'as_', em que o '_s'_ soa muito parecido com um _'x_', e o '_c'_ soa claramente '_ss_'.
Falando rapidamente, há quem dê predominância ao '_x_', outros ao '_ss_', mas creio que entre a maioria os dois sons se distinguem razoavelmente bem. 
Em '_desça, desçamos'_ então, essa separação parece-me nítida.
Não sei se me expliquei, Macunaíma. Já esqueci as regras da transcrição fonética, que já não uso há muitos anos, e não tenho à mão nada que seja mais elucidativo. Espero que outro colega o possa esclarecer melhor.


----------



## almufadado

"sc" era como se escrevia "x" antigamente!

Não existe isso porque por cada uma das letras faz parte de silabas diferentes. 

Que eu saiba não existem palavras em português parecidas com as inglesas "scar" ou "scare".  

Concluindo a palavra "descer" e "desça" descompoem-se em duas silabas "des" e "cer" e "ça", logo os fonemas ainda que se possam parecer misturar são sempre diferentes/distintos/distantes.


----------



## Macunaíma

almufadado said:


> Concluindo a palavra "descer" e "desça" descompoem-se em duas silabas "des" e "cer" e "ça", logo os fonemas ainda que se possam parecer misturar são sempre diferentes/distintos/distantes.


 
Mas não é isso que se percebe em palavras como _piscina_ e _nascimento_ em que o sc é pronunciado como x (no Brasil, seria pi_ss_ina e na_ss_imento). É uma característica que nós associamos ao "sotaque português" e a minha dúvida é se essa é uma característica comum a todos os sotaques portugueses.

Carfer, a pronúncia _desçamos_ seria então algo como _desh-sa-mos _(x seguido de s)?


----------



## Outsider

Macunaíma said:


> Mas não é isso que se percebe em palavras como _piscina_ e _nascimento_ em que o sc é pronunciado como x (no Brasil, seria pi_ss_ina e na_ss_imento). É uma característica que nós associamos ao "sotaque português" e a minha dúvida é se essa é uma característica comum a todos os sotaques portugueses.


A pronúncia [pɯ̽ʃˈinɐ] (pixina) é algo relaxada. A pronúncia mais cuidada é [pɯ̽*ʃs*ˈinɐ] (pix-sina). Claro que em fala rápida a diferença mal se percebe.

Suponho que em certas falas regionais nortenhas ainda se diga [pɯ̽sˈinɐ] (pissina), embora não me recorde de ouvi-lo.


----------



## Macunaíma

Outsider said:


> A pronúncia [pɯ̽ʃˈinɐ] (pixina) é algo relaxada. A pronúncia mais cuidada é [pɯ̽*ʃs*ˈinɐ] (pix-sina). Claro que em fala rápida a diferença mal se percebe.
> 
> Suponho que em certas falas regionais nortenhas ainda se diga [pɯ̽sˈinɐ] (pissina), embora não me recorde de ouvi-lo.


 
Obrigado, Outsider.

Então, pelo que eu entendi, em Portugal se pronunciam dois sons, um em cada sílaba, que podem se fundir ou não. No Brasil, o sc é pronunciado como se fosse um som de s iniciando a sílaba seguinte (pi-si-na) e a pronúncia portuguesa nos passa a impressão se chiar um s em início de sílaba.


----------



## almufadado

Sotaques !!! É de sotaques que se trata !

Então acrescento o "Chê" bem nasalado para quando seguido de silaba "ce"  com o dito "chegar" e em palavras com "descer".

Em palavras como "piscina" acho que o som é mais de "x (xis)".

Em ambos os casos a vogal precedente é abreviada (meio tom)  e a posterior alongada e nasalada (lingua no palato, boca semi-cerrada e som (quase) gutural).


----------



## Vanalli

almufadado said:


> "sc" era como se escrevia "x" antigamente!
> 
> Não existe isso porque por cada uma das letras faz parte de silabas diferentes.
> 
> Que eu saiba não existem palavras em português parecidas com as inglesas "scar" ou "scare".
> 
> Concluindo a palavra "descer" e "desça" descompoem-se em duas silabas "des" e "cer" e "ça", logo os fonemas ainda que se possam parecer misturar são sempre diferentes/distintos/distantes.



Só pra constar:

*Escarço*
Datação
1858 cf. MS6

Acepções
■ substantivo masculino 
ato de escarçar, de tirar a cera da colmeia 


Etimologia
regr. de 1escarçar

Homônimos
escarço(fl.escarçar)


----------



## almufadado

Esconso, esconço, escada, escadote, escarro,escorrido, escandear, escondido, esmero, esmeralda .....

Na pronúncia "correcta" lê-se a silaba "es" seguido das restantes. E há quem diga "és" ou "ês" ou mesmo faça do "e" meio som.... mas nada que se compare a ler-se "scar" como "secare".  

Se os sons se unem, fundem ou se arrastam é questão de sotaque, nada mais.


----------



## Garbosinho

Filho, creia-me no que te digo, Eu me registei aqui só para te responder, pois vi alguns tentando passar-se por portugueses, mas vi que pela resposta não são.

A resposta a tua pergunta é: Sim! Em Portugal, a pronúncia do sc sempre é como o ch de chá. Mas não somente do sc, mas também o do xc e ainda na junção entre uma palavra que termina com s e a seguinte incia-se com um s também. Por ex.: 
Piscina pronuncia-se pichina.
Excelente, echelente.
Vais sair, vaichaire?
Falar, falare...

Esta pronúncia italianizada - não se fala sobre isto aqui em Portugal - é fruto do fascismo que se instalou com o Salazarismo, que em italiano, pronuncia-se "fachismo". Ficou-nos como herança desse período não somente o idealismo, mas a pronúncia também.

Espero ter tirado a tua dúvida.

Os meus melhores cumprimentos


----------



## okporip

Garbosinho said:


> Esta pronúncia italianizada - não se fala sobre isto aqui em Portugal - é fruto do fascismo que se instalou com o Salazarismo, que em italiano, pronuncia-se "fachismo". Ficou-nos como herança desse período não somente o idealismo, mas a pronúncia também.



!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Garbosinho

Ola, non estoy corrigiendo nadie, mismo porque non sé español. Solo estaba explanando sobre la pronuncia del sc del portugués. 

Mis saludos - pienso que se escrive así


----------



## Outsider

As palavras da família de "fascismo" são excepções.

Em todas as outras palavras, o dígrafo _sc_ antes de vogal frontal lê-se [ʃs] na pronúncia cuidada, ainda que na pronúncia mais relaxada se ouça às vezes [ʃ]. É natural que pessoas com o ouvido menos treinado não dêem por estas subtilezas, de resto pouco importantes. Quanto à singular teoria de que esta pronúncia se deveria a influência italiana (e fascista, nem mais!), não consigo levá-la a sério. É evidente que as línguas não funcionam assim.

P.S. Realmente somos muito tolerantes neste fórum. Reparem só numa resposta que acabo de ver noutro.
P.P.S. Entretanto foram apagados quer a resposta quer o comentário que a motivou.


----------



## qwerta

Eu digo qualquer coisa como \pexina\ para piscina. Sou de Coimbra, onde se fala o chamado "'português-padrão" (padrão europeu, claro). Já a minha mãe,da Guarda, esforça-se para dizer como se diz por aqui, porque a tendência dela é dizer qualquer coisa como \pissina\.

Já "escada" digo es-ca-da.


----------



## anaczz

Pois é uma questão de "ouvidos treinados" mesmo...
Aos meus ouvidos os portugueses (da região de Lisboa e outras também) dizem:
nascer -> nacher (naʃer?)
crescer-> crecher
Piscina-> pichina

Mas eu concluí que era mesmo uma questão de percepção minha pois sempre que pergunto por que falam "nacher, crecher, decher", invariavelmente me respondem que não falam assim.

Penso que isso tem relação com o fato de os portugueses pronunciarem, geralmente, todas as consoantes de uma palavra (ao contrário das vogais átonas que, em certas regiões, quase desaparecem). 
No Brasil, se há duas consoantes com som igual ou semelhante, nós ignoramos uma delas. Os portugueses não.
Notei isso em palavras como Cessna e Knorr; 
no Brasil: _Cesna e Knor (como em porta)_
_em Portugal: é quase Cessina e Knorr (como rua ou como o r carioca)_

Dessa forma os brasileiros omitem ou quase omitem o s de nascer e dizem 
"_nacer_" os portugueses pronunciam ambas as consoantes "najcer".


----------



## Audie

anaczz said:


> Pois é uma questão de "ouvidos treinados" mesmo...


E, pra mim, de "língua" treinada também. Teriam que me dar uns bons cinco minutos para que eu pronunciasse o [ʃs] de '_piscina_' por exemplo. 


> Dessa forma os brasileiros omitem ou quase omitem o s de nascer e dizem "_nacer_"


Ou botam um "i" depois do "a". Ouve-se muito (penso que mais aí "pelo" Sul, não vejo muito por aqui): '_na*i*cer_', '_na*i*cimento_'.


----------



## Ignacio_arg

*Oi gente

Tem dois sons para "sc" em português?

Como nas palavras nascer, crescer

O "sc" pode ser pronunciado como um s ou como um x?*

*Obrigado pela ajuda*


----------



## anaczz

Veja esta discussão antiga, recentemente "reativada".


----------



## Felipe de Souza

Percebo que a última resposta deste tópico foi há um bom tempo (2011), mas se alguém ainda chegar por aqui com dúvidas relacionadas à pronúncia do "SC" eu gostaria de dar a minha contribuição.

Sou brasileiro nato e cheguei aqui procurando a pronúncia da palavra *Fascismo*, a fim de encontrar a variação que a faz ser pronunciada com o som de X para o SC, porque havia acabado de ouvir isso em um programa de entrevistas. Porém, essa pronúncia é coisa não prevista na *fonologia do português brasileiro*, uma vez que o *SC, neste caso, é classificado como um dígrafo e não um simples encontro consonantal*, e tem o mesmo valor de "RR" e "SS". Ou seja, tratam-se de dígrafos separáveis silabicamente. Diferentes de "LH" e "NH", que são inseparáveis, mas ainda sim dígrafos e, portanto, emitidores de um só som. No caso do SC o fonema /s/. Servindo de explicação válida para os exemplos aqui já citados: piscina (pissina), nascer (nasser), crescer (cresser), cresça (cressa), etc.. Achei importante denotar isso pois não vi ser mencionado em nenhum momento em relação à pronúncia brasileira.

Um adendo: Apesar dessa pronúncia de Fascismo não ser prevista no português brasileiro, ela ocorre muito entre pessoas mais alinhadas à esquerda do espectro político, que costumam amar pronunciar essa palavra com som de "X" para o "SC" existente (Faxismo), seja para mostrar que sabe a origem do regime ou para se diferenciar dos demais.

Um abraço a todos.


----------



## guihenning

Variar pronunciação por causa de espectro político é coisa nova para mim. Novíssima.


----------

